# Now that's what I call a motorhome



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

https://www.autoevolution.com/news/...-with-a-helipad-and-swimming-pool-183081.html


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Don't fancy parking that one!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Don't fancy parking that one!


Or cleaning it.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I knew the top front of mine needed cleaned but didn't quite get round to it.... Saw the backend today - bogging!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Unlikely to be towed away for a parking offense[sic]


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

What a challenge to drive it.

Ray.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice timing! I'm in the market for a new van after selling my old one.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I wonder what happened to it in the end.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Probably has a family of ten living in it on Slab City CA.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slab_City,_California

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

When/if we do our extended across USA RV tour, we (I) fancy stopping at Slab City for a night just to see it.

Did you ever go there Ray?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes G, but my wife took one look and said "Lets get outa here" and for once I did agree. Apart from the fact our RV was $220,000 most of the 'residents' we living in condemned chicken sheds.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Ah right gotcha.

We would be in a rental but I take your point.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Something we enjoyed for many years was Quartszite on the CA / AZ borders. A sleepy little one horse town of maybe 5,000 blossoms into a vast RV parking area of close to a million people in the winter. 
Rick Jenkins who not only created the UK RV Show at Billing Aquadrome but then started the Malvern Hills show before selling it off to a magazine. He also created a Quartszite Valentine Day Rally for Brits in RVs around Feb.14th. We used to get maybe 15 or 20 RVs at a marker line every year and I think it's still going on.

Only a few thousand RVs can get the full Hook-Up in 'town' and the rest have to dry camp in the surrounding 10 to 20 square miles. I have an ariel photo somewhere showing the difference between winter and summer population.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

That is very spectacular Ray.

If we get to do the long trip across the US in an RV I'll be picking your brains for sure.

Thanks


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Take a look at my untidy old website. It records all our journeys and advice to others about licenses, insurance, campsites, banks, etc. It now 18 years old but might be a help.

www.raynipper.com

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I already have it book marked thanks Ray. I did read it right through a few years ago and have kept it for when we (hopefully) do our grand tour. It'll probably be the last time Mrs GMJ and I fly anywhere (we haven't flown now for a number of years anyway). The only debate is whether to do the USA in a big RV for 6 months or Australia. I have previously toured the south island of NZ as well so we might bolt that on too if we do Aus.

We are attracted to the USA having done a couple of weeks in an RV many years ago and this time would like to get right across country into the wild and open countryside states...and maybe even nip up to Alaska too.

We'll have to see. Mrs GMJ would not contemplate it whilst her father is still with us and we don't want anything to happen to him too soon, naturally. Hopefully he'll be around for many years to come but then it might be too late for Mrs GMJ to handle a long flight.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We initially did a very large figure of 'eight' round the states following the warm weather. Managed 39 states and popped into Canada and Mexico a few times. But personally I much preferred the western states for space, freedom and modern where the eastern states were much like Europe in many ways.
I was planning venturing up the west coast through Canada when the rug got pulled.

Ray.


----------

